# e40d transmission fluid



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm doing a new gasket on my transmission pan tomorrow and I would normally use motorcraft but Walmart don't have it and its $8 a quart from ford. What other brands do you guys recommend.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Advance and Autozone will have it for near the same price as Walmart. Buy name brand.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

I just got my delivery of fluid today for my e4od. use dextron/mercon 3 - and nothing else.

here's the best place to buy it. great people and the lowest price. shipping cost me $15 and got to my door in 2 days.

http://www.petroleumservicecompany.com/19505.html

after emptying the torque convertor you're gonna need about 4 gallons to refill.

I've never used anything but this fluid in about 3 e4od's that I've owned over the years. I change the fluid every 20k miles or so and never had a problem with any of the transmissions.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

how many quarts if I only drop the pan im not doing the torque converter cause the gasket is leaking and im on a budget right now .


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

if you are just looking to change the pan gasket and not do a complete oil change, then reuse the old fluid. the torque convertor holds like 70% of the fluid and there is no benefit to changing out whats just in the pan. 

regular fluid changes is what keeps the e4od going - even moreso than other automatic transmissions. since you are dropping the pan anyway, I would encourage you to take this opportunity to do a complete fluid change. that trans is the single most expensive part of your drivetrain and if you are on a budget, look to pinch pennies elsewhere.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

ok so if I do the hole thing it would be about 23 24 quarts


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

4 qts in a gallon so about 16 quarts. i'd get 20 to be on the safe side.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

ok thanks I got it all done lets hope nomajor repairs need to be done .


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Check to rear seal and pan in a week or so. ATF is highly detergent. It may start leaking due to the new fluid cleaning all the crude out.


----------

